# Gesshin Stone Set up for sale



## JBroida (Oct 17, 2014)

At the request of many of our customers, we have finally put together a Gesshin Stone Set. This set consists of our Gesshin 400, Gesshin 2000, and Gesshin 6000, and helps save quite a few bucks over buying the stones individually ($200 vs $245). These are the stones i most often recommend to our customers looking for a great set of stones to tackle a wide variety of sharpening situations. You can find the set on our website here:
http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com...a-toishi-medium-stones/gesshin-stone-set.html

From the website description:
This Gesshin stone set consists of the stones i recommend most often for the most versatility within our Gesshin stone series. Our customers have been asking for a stone set to be put together for quite some time, and so we figured we'd give it a shot. This set will cover both single and double bevel knives well, leave a nice aesthetic finish, cut fast, and work on all steel types that i have tried. These stones work extremely well together and should provide you with a great cutting experience.



We hope you enjoy our new Gesshin stone set.



The Gesshin 400 and 2000 are soaking stones, and thus need to be soaked before use. They can be kept in water for extended periods of time if you would like. However, please make sure to change the water from time to time. These stones are ready to use when bubbles stop coming out after soaking. This generally takes about 10 minutes in my experience.



The Gesshin 6000 is a splash and go stone. This one is resinoid based, and thus should either be used solely as a splash and go stone or solely as a permanently soaked stone. Repeated soaking and drying of these types of stones tends to cause cracking in the long run.


----------



## johnstoc (Oct 18, 2014)

Nice set! My timing is off... Picked up a 400 and 2k in the last few months and am now in the market for a 6k-ish stone.


----------



## designdog (Oct 19, 2014)

Bad timing for me - just bought these three plus the 8k last week. Maybe Jon will give me a deal on a 240 heiji Gyuto :doublethumbsup:


----------



## CutFingers (Oct 19, 2014)

So it's feasible to jump from 400-2k? Why not a 1k in the progression? Just curious...


----------



## Matus (Oct 19, 2014)

CutFingers said:


> So it's feasible to jump from 400-2k? Why not a 1k in the progression? Just curious...



It is not only feasible, it works perfectly. I have exactly this combo since nearly 2 years and it is pretty much perfect. The 2k Gesshin is simply amazing stone - cuts very fast and dishes very little. It removes the scratches form the 400 in no time. Most of the time I start sharpening with the 2k and only go for 400 if the knife is either neglected (not mine, that is) or if it needs some repair (chipping, thinning, tip repair).


----------



## designdog (Oct 19, 2014)

Hmmm. Tried one knife with my new set, but started with the 400 even though it wasn't needed. Always thought you had to scrape some steel with a lower grit first to get a reall sharp edge...


----------



## JBroida (Oct 19, 2014)

the 400 can speed things up if you feel comfortable with your sharpening, but for the most part, people only end up using it for repairs and whatnot. Removing huge amounts of steel shouldnt be part of normal sharpening though.


----------



## designdog (Oct 19, 2014)

Hey Jon. So you feel comfortable starting with your 2 k?

Btw, really like the Kochi bought from you...


----------



## designdog (Oct 19, 2014)

Uh oh! Here is a correction: actually, I got the 400, 2,4, and 8k last week. Seemed the best combination...


----------



## JBroida (Oct 19, 2014)

designdog said:


> Hey Jon. So you feel comfortable starting with your 2 k?
> 
> Btw, really like the Kochi bought from you...



yup... its my most used medium grit stone... i use it in place of other medium grit stones. This may be a grandiose statement to make, but i feel the gesshin 2k will hold its own if not exceed almost every other medium grit stone out there (in equivalent price ranges... i have some i use that are in the $400-600 range, which is why i make that exemption).


----------



## designdog (Oct 22, 2014)

JBroida said:


> yup... its my most used medium grit stone... i use it in place of other medium grit stones. This may be a grandiose statement to make, but i feel the gesshin 2k will hold its own if not exceed almost every other medium grit stone out there (in equivalent price ranges... i have some i use that are in the $400-600 range, which is why i make that exemption).



$400-600 range? I am intrigued! Can you provide descriptions, etc?

Thanks.


----------



## JBroida (Oct 22, 2014)

designdog said:


> $400-600 range? I am intrigued! Can you provide descriptions, etc?
> 
> Thanks.



I have a 300 grit one in that range that will be going up on the site when I get back. Will that be ok?


----------



## Matus (Oct 22, 2014)

JBroida said:


> I have a 300 grit one in that range that will be going up on the site when I get back. Will that be ok?



Gulp ... yes ...


----------



## JBroida (Apr 1, 2015)

We've just updated our Gesshin Stone Set... it now includes our Gesshin 400, 2000, and 6000s stones... all soaking stones.

http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/sharpening-supplies/gesshin-stone-set.html


----------



## KitchenCommander (Apr 14, 2015)

Wanted to ask a quick question since this is the Gesshin Stone set thread. 
I just purchased the Gesshin Stone Set with the 6000S. I read the description for the 400 and 2000 and they say you can PermaSoak both of these stones. Is this the same with the 6000S? Can all 3 of these stones be stored in water permanently. 

Changing water will be done periodically, but it is much easier for me to just have them all soaking and ready to go instead of waiting for soaking and drying with each use.


----------



## JBroida (Apr 14, 2015)

KitchenCommander said:


> Wanted to ask a quick question since this is the Gesshin Stone set thread.
> I just purchased the Gesshin Stone Set with the 6000S. I read the description for the 400 and 2000 and they say you can PermaSoak both of these stones. Is this the same with the 6000S? Can all 3 of these stones be stored in water permanently.
> 
> Changing water will be done periodically, but it is much easier for me to just have them all soaking and ready to go instead of waiting for soaking and drying with each use.



yeah... the 6000s can permasoak (so can the 6000 splash and go for that matter, but its a bit trickier, as it cant dry out too quickly after soaking or it will crack). The 6000s will have no problems soaking or drying out.


----------



## KitchenCommander (Apr 14, 2015)

Excellent. I will just soak all 3 permanently so they are ready to go. Originally I was bummed that the 6000 Splash and Go got dropped from the set, but having all 3 permasoaked is just as simple as soaking 2 out of 3. The 6000s does cut quite fast for a high grit stone. Only took a few minutes to touch up my 210mm Artisan SRS15 stainless Gyuto on the 6000s. These are my first waterstones, so I do not have any to compare, but I was impressed with initial performance. 
Thanks!


----------

